# lute or no?



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Im pissed. mostly at myself, but still, it makes me so mad. 

As you guys know i let my does out to graze the barnyard. Baby is also in heat. i come back out nearly 10 minuites later to see both of the boys out fighting and mounting baby. CRAP. luckily they are both small so i picked them up and put them back, but i WAS NOT wanting to breed baby. Shes is 3 years old by the way. I was hoping to fatten her up more, but she isnt terribly bad. Maybe body condition of 3. I usually like them a bit heavier, because lactation takes it outta them

I also dont know who bred her first. I was hoping to breed to benji, buuuttt it looks to me harrison got her. 

Should i lute? I didnt want her bred, nor did i want harrison to breed her. Or should i just let her have the babies. The last kidding she had was may 2019, so she is definitley ready, but i wish she was a lil fatter. Is there a way to DNA test the kids? Im just so angry. 

What would you do? Please, keep this just according to farm things, personally i have no problem luting if it is for my animals health and safety, and also for breeding integrity, so if you disagree with the idea of luting, please skip this thread. I dont want to cause any fights, just want to know what you would do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either is fine. You'd lute 14 days after breeding.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

You can DNA through UC Davis when the kids are born.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is up to you.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Ranger1 said:


> You can DNA through UC Davis when the kids are born.


Do you happen to know how much the DNA test is? 
Honestly her being a tad on the thin side wouldn't worry he. She technically has about 3 1/2-4 months to put some weight on. And if she some how doesn't put it on like you would like and your not anti bottle kids (like me lol) then you could always pull all but 1. 
Not knowing who dad is though would be the deal breaker. I have the same situation going on and had a buck break in with another's does and so I luted the does. I couldn't find how much the DNA test was and every kid in a doe could have 2 possible kids, so every kid would have to be DNA tested. For 1 doe, depending on price, it may not be too bad of a bill though. Or what I was planning on doing is just sell the kids and make it known the father is unknown, then you wouldn't have to worry about inbreeding or commercial kids (if they are registered).


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How much is the DNA test? baby usually throws triplets, and i wouldnt be surprised if she threw more.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that DNA testing through ADGA is $30. I'm not sure if there's a difference if you go directly to say, UC Davis without a middleman. 

I'll be finding out soon since I have a litter due next month with 3 potential sires due to a buck escape  

Not quite the same, but when I had to have my KuneKune pigs done, it was $40 to go directly to the lab (I forget where they send it) or $30 through the Kunekune registry because they gave a member discount.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'd check with A&M on the DNA test prices.... but since you don't know who got her, you definitely don't want Harrison as her kids sire, and she's not where you want her body condition wise, that's three strikes you're out in my book... personally I'd lute her in two weeks. Then move forward under more controlled breeding conditions.
I hate it when these seductress types mess up our plans....but it's happened to most of us at one time or another. 
Silly Baby 

Here's A&M's fees for DNA

https://tvmdl.tamu.edu/?s=DNA&species=&post_type=tests&test-submit=Search+Tests


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I would opt for DNA to figure out the father, and let her kid. You have time to put weight on her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Please dont lute. Do the DNA. Let her kid. She will put on weight with good help from you.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

So, I am still not sure what i am going to do. Seems like luting would be cheaper, and I could get my plans back on track. Another reason I dont really want her bred is because I will have 5 does kidding in March. I cant do that all by myself. I do be seeming to be leaning towards lute.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> So, I am still not sure what i am going to do. Seems like luting would be cheaper, and I could get my plans back on track. Another reason I dont really want her bred is because I will have 5 does kidding in March. I cant do that all by myself. I do be seeming to be leaning towards lute.


It all comes down to your decision. You should do what you think is best, don't ever do anything you don't want to as a result of peer pressure. (I don't mean to offend anyone, I know you all are just giving your best advice  )


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> So, I am still not sure what i am going to do. Seems like luting would be cheaper, and I could get my plans back on track. Another reason I dont really want her bred is because I will have 5 does kidding in March. I cant do that all by myself. I do be seeming to be leaning towards lute.


Then that is what you should do  this situation really just is whatever you think is best to do. I don't think there's a right or wrong answer because we all have different situations. 
Just remember the advise above, wait 14 days from when it happened and she will go into a "heat" again and if she really didn't get bred it's possible it's a true heat so just make sure those naughty boys can't get to her again after the shot.......well until your ready for her to have kids lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Her heats are usually 17 ish days apart. So that is also the question. What if she isnt bred? She wouldn't have come into heat by then. I would think she is, but what would happen?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

It’s a minimum of 14 days for that little embryo to attach. If you give lute before 14 days then it doesn’t do anything. That is why 14 is the magic number. If you want to wait and see if she comes into heat first (and I don’t think that is a bad idea) then wait to give her the shot. You can technically give the shot at any point in their pregnancy. I personally probably wouldn’t give it too late in the pregnancy because it’s harder for them, but I would feel comfortable giving it up to like a month along


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

No one here will judge your decision. Remember what you do must be in your and the goats best interest. We will support whichever route you take.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You'll do what's right for you and baby, of that I have no doubt!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Just wanted to let you know I found the DNA test at UC Davis and it’s $40 a test


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do what you feel you need to do.

Giving lute, if she is preggo, she will abort. If she is not, it will bring her into heat.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

wow. 40$ a test! Seems like luting will be best for us. I will wait about 14-17 days before I lute, but I gotta find some! Ill ask around the vets! What is the dosage?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2cc IM. Must go IM.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Would i give in the back of the hind leg? Ive only given a calf IM before... Maybe ill be able to take her to a vet and let them do it. I always get so nervous!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Be careful not to hit the sciatic nerve if going in the hind end. If you DNA type, you will need to type both bucks and then all the kids. It is possible to get kids from different sires in the same breeding if both were successful.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I give all my IM injections in the neck to avoid the nerve goatblessings mentioned.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I was always told hormones always have to be IM and in the neck. 
But if your nervous, yes see if the vet will do it for you. It’s a good idea anyways if your a female.......even if your not pregnant it can screw with you if it spills on you (yep I know that one for a fact!) I won’t touch it any more without gloves on. 
But if you have to give it just let us know, I’m sure we can walk you threw it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

In the neck would be better.
If you hit that nerve in the back leg, it will lame her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I believe this is @happybleats picture, but it has a great graphic on where to give injections. When I had to lute I used the divet in the front shoulder. Feel around for the deep dent and go in at 90* check for blood and inject. It worked perfectly and there was very little fuss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good pic indicator.
I also do shoulder IM shots.
It is hard to describe so the pic helps. 
Although if you don’t feel the indentation area where to give it, you will hit the bone. So be careful.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Good pic indicator.
> I also do shoulder IM shots.
> It is hard to describe so the pic helps.
> Although if you don't feel the indentation area where to give it, you will hit the bone. So be careful.


I believe you talked me through it lol thank you btw.
I just put that doe in with Merlin for her first breeding today along with her twin. They turn two in Jan. So it's finally the right time


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Changing topic-I love that Saanen doe in the example! Beautiful girl!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goats Rock said:


> Changing topic-I love that Saanen doe in the example! Beautiful girl!


Thank you. That was Vixen. She was an amazing milker and super sweet personality.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I still have to call the vets around and see if they have any. I will just get the vets to inject it to make sure it’s safe for both me and Baby


----------

